# Noob in Central MN



## SOHResident (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello All,

I am just wondering who we have on this board from central MN? I'm interested in starting or joining a network of BOTL & SOTL in central MN. I live in Willmar and since we have no major B&M joints in the area I thought this forum would be a good chance to connect with some fellow local enthusiasts.

Thanks much,
Hal


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

SOHResident said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am just wondering who we have on this board from central MN? I'm interested in starting or joining a network of BOTL & SOTL in central MN. I live in Willmar and since we have no major B&M joints in the area I thought this forum would be a good chance to connect with some fellow local enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


 Howdy Hal I live in south central Just south of New Ulm


----------



## SOHResident (Mar 5, 2014)

thebigk said:


> Howdy Hal I live in south central Just south of New Ulm


Hello Eric. Good to meet you. Being in Hanska you are as close to me as anyone I have met so far. Does the New Ulm area have any decent B&M's worth hitting up? We have a local liquor store that has a nice little walk in humidor and they are good people but there is not a huge selection there.

Have a great day,
Hal


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm in Anoka.


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm in **** Rapids and my hang out is Tobacco Grove


----------



## Bigjohnshea (Sep 17, 2018)

I’m in Brooklyn Park, MN. Anyone want to get together somewhere in/near the Twin Cities? Would be great to have a regular group that can meet once a month. I’m still somewhat new to the cities so I don’t know the best places or I’d make a suggestion... Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

